# What office are you being installed this year



## rpbrown (Jun 25, 2018)

I am moving into WM again for the second time after a few years off. Have some new, younger blood coming up behind me though. Looking forward to see what we can get done this year.

What Office is everyone else going to this year?


----------



## Scoops (Jun 25, 2018)

Congratulations on your election, I'm sure you'll have a cracking year!

I'm taking my first step towards the East and should be appointed Inner Guard in both my Craft and Mark Lodges.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jun 25, 2018)

I am vacating the east quickly out the door to the tiler position. Now I get to control the cookies  and coffee ️. The real power lies here......hahahahaha

Not really it’s just how you get back in line...lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 26, 2018)

Once again Secretary in #621, Treasurer in #817, & District #32 DI. They tell me the terms for each are 5 to life.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 26, 2018)

I am presently Master of my home lodge so will be going out of office there in December. However, I am currently Senior Deacon in another lodge and will be going to either JW or SW in December.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 26, 2018)

Jr. Stewart.  My first chair ! Many more to go.


----------



## Keith C (Jun 27, 2018)

The GAOTU be willing and my memorization skills be up to the task, I will be on the ballot for SW of my Lodge having spent this year in the South.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jun 27, 2018)

Secretary again. No matter how much I try to mess up  they keep electing me!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 27, 2018)

Canadian Paul said:


> Secretary again. No matter how much I try to mess up they keep electing me!


Lol! I am sure that you are good at what you do or they would not keep you in office. I've said more that once...as long as a lodge has a good Secretary it can survive a bad Master.


----------



## WX2CIB (Jun 27, 2018)

I was appointed Senior Steward of Philadelphia Lodge 916, Philadelphia, NY for the ensuing year. We're dark until 1st Wednesday of September. 

Bro. Dave Pechey 
Senior Steward 
Philadelphia Lodge No 916
Philadelphia, NY 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 27, 2018)

Canadian Paul said:


> Secretary again. No matter how much I try to mess up  they keep electing me!


That's because no one else wants the job. I speak from experience.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 28, 2018)

Bill Lins said:


> That's because no one else wants the job. I speak from experience.


Certainly the toughest job in the lodge.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jun 28, 2018)

Reluctantly, I'm doing exactly the opposite; I'm stepping out of the line.  I was supposed to go into the East next year, but, life happened and I'm not able to say with certainty if I'll still be in the jurisdiction next year, so...out I go.  (although they've got me sitting in the East for meetings and degrees this year and organizing most of the calendar and line.  So, I'll get the experience, just not the title)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 29, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> Reluctantly, I'm doing exactly the opposite; I'm stepping out of the line. I was supposed to go into the East next year, but, life happened and I'm not able to say with certainty if I'll still be in the jurisdiction next year, so...out I go.


Very sorry to hear this Brother.


----------



## Matt L (Jun 29, 2018)

Only chair I'm officially in, is Senior Warden in the Commandery.  Trying to let the young bucks step up to the plate.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 30, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> Reluctantly, I'm doing exactly the opposite; I'm stepping out of the line.  I was supposed to go into the East next year, but, life happened and I'm not able to say with certainty if I'll still be in the jurisdiction next year, so...out I go.  (although they've got me sitting in the East for meetings and degrees this year and organizing most of the calendar and line.  So, I'll get the experience, just not the title)


Sorry to hear that Bro.. but glad to read of your participation.

I will be installed as Sec in one Lodge and am working hard NOT to get installed as Director of Ceremonies in another, that project is coming along nicely


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 30, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I will be installed as Sec in one Lodge


Congratulations Brother Bloke.


Bloke said:


> am working hard NOT to get installed as Director of Ceremonies in another, that project is coming along nicely


Lol!


----------



## 47th Prblm of Wonderland (Jun 30, 2018)

I found out I was going to be Senior Steward the day I went to support the new master of our lodge lol.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 1, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations Brother Bloke.
> 
> Lol!



Congrats ? ... not a sec yet I see Bro Warrior....  

its a bit like cleaning a stable, not a popular job but someone's gotta do it, and try to do it well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 1, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Congrats ? ... not a sec yet I see Bro Warrior....


True....the toughest job in the lodge!


Bloke said:


> its a bit like cleaning a stable, not a popular job but someone's gotta do it, and try to do it well.


I've said it before and will say it again...the lodge can survive a bad Master as long as it has a good Secretary.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 1, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> Jr. Stewart.  My first chair ! Many more to go.


Spellcheck may have grabbed you here: Steward vice Stewart. Does the SS have a lecture in your ritual?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 1, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Sorry to hear that Bro.. but glad to read of your participation.
> 
> I will be installed as Sec in one Lodge and am working hard NOT to get installed as Director of Ceremonies in another, that project is coming along nicely


The two at same time could be rather demanding.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 1, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> The two at same time could be rather demanding.


It is... been doing it for a while, hence I'm excited I have a young whippersnapper to take over from me


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 3, 2018)

I will be going to the west, if elect3d


----------



## Bro. P.W.Wesson PM (Jul 9, 2018)

Elected Grand Treasurer  for the coming year, looking forward to the challenge in the Grand.


----------



## Schuetz (Jul 15, 2018)

Having been Raised last year, I am currently the Junior Steward of my Lodge. Unfortunately, we're in dire circumstances and I'm expecting to shoot way up through the line due to my unusual participation. I enjoy being the officer for Masonic education and hope to share some research here as well.

Quentin E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL


----------



## David612 (Jul 21, 2018)

There is talk of me being a Deakin once raised... I’ll need to make up my mind about that really.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 21, 2018)

David612 said:


> There is talk of me being a Deakin once raised... I’ll need to make up my mind about that really.


Friendly note: deacon


----------



## David612 (Jul 21, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Friendly note: deacon


Haha yes indeed it was pre 7am and Deakin is a local university i have been looking into and missed the autocorrect- clearly my mind was elsewhere.
Thanks Brother.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 21, 2018)

Probably Treasuer of Junior Warden....


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sideliner


----------



## okielabrat (Jul 30, 2018)

Wherever they wish to post me to........although I have been filling in as Junior Steward on occasion for EA and FC ceremonies.


----------

